# Your top 10 dog breeds?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this is an interesting topic.
My top 10 changes every so often. But this is what it is now.

1. Great Dane 
2. Brittany Spaniel
3. Maltese
4. Siberian Husky
5. Papillon
6. Pomeranian
7. Bichon Frise
8. Lhasa Apso
9. Rottweiler 
10. Shih tzu & Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (couldn't decide between them)

Even though maltese are #3 - I think I will always have them!

Whats your top 10 (or 5)?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

10? wow, that's a lot!

Let's see if I can come up with 10.


1. Maltese
2. Long Coat Chihuahua
3. Standard Poodle
4. Shih Tzu
5. Saluke
6. Grey Hound
7. Borzoi
8. Great Dane
9 Yorkie
10. Pomeranian


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> 10? wow, that's a lot!
> 
> Let's see if I can come up with 10.


or 5! 
I know 10 is a lot! :blush:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Australian Shepherd
Belgian tervuen
border collie
Brittany spaniel
poodle
Maltese

I'm done!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese
3. Maltese
4. Maltese
5. Maltese
6. Maltese
7. Maltese
8. Maltese
9. Maltese
10.Yorkshire Terrier :HistericalSmiley:

Okay, so I'm biased. :blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> 1. Maltese
> 2. Maltese
> 3. Maltese
> 4. Maltese
> ...


:w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Hmmmm let's see ....
Golden Retriever
Irish Setter
Standard Poodle


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maltese
Keeshond
Shih Tzu

that's it


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I was just getting ready to type that exactly, right down to 10 being a yorkie!


Snowbody said:


> 1. Maltese
> 2. Maltese
> 3. Maltese
> 4. Maltese
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Maltese
2. Lhasa Apso
3. Shih Tzu
4. Yorkie
5. Standard Poodle
6. Papillon
7. Brussels Giffon
8. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
9. Toy English Spaniel
10. Tibetan Terrier


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can only come up with 6. The first 4 never change but the last ones seem to change all the time. :blink:

1. Maltese:wub:
2. Afghan Hound:wub:
3. Saluki
4. Borzoi 
5. Chinese Crested
6. German Shephard


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I really don't know the temperments of many other breeds but based on cuteness factor:

1. Maltese
2. Chi - long haired 
3. Papillon
4. Yorkie 
5. Pom
6. Fox Terrier 
7. Sheltie
8. Min Pin (had a quick look at this ones temperment/description......feisty, loyal, tendency to nip, 'do not overfeed' )


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Maltese
2. Chinese Crested
3. Standard Poodle
4. Old English Sheepdog (they'd be a terrible dog for me, but I love them).
5. Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
6. Bichon Frise
7. Papillon
8. Italian Greyhound
9. Pomeranian
10. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I was just getting ready to type that exactly, right down to 10 being a yorkie!


Brit - great minds think alike. :thumbsup:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh I can't believe I forgot Westies! My grandma had a Westie named Happy when I was little and I loved that dog so much.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you kidding? There are other kinds of dogs?

1. MALTESE.:chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> 1. Maltese
> 2. Maltese
> 3. Maltese
> 4. Maltese
> ...


Cute!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*My top 10*

1. Maltese
2. Pomeranian
3. Havanese
4. Shih Tzu
5. Golden Retriever
6. Husky
7. German Shepperd
8. Boxer
9. Sheep Dog
10. Beagle


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

1. Maltese
2. Maltese
3. Maltese
4. Maltese
5. Maltese
6. Maltese
7. Maltese
8. Pomeranian
8. Long-Haired Chihuahua
9. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Maltese
Collie
Yorkie
Sheltie
Alaskan Malamute
Newfoundland


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Maltese
Mini Poodle
Havenese
Shih Tsu
Yorkie
Bichon Frise

I wouldn't consider another breed at this time, but who knows what the future holds. 
As you can see from my list, I like small non-shedding dogs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

1. I can't help but add poodle mixes to the top of my list, although of course they're not a breed and shouldn't be intentionally bred. Would I BUY a "designer" poodle mix...No! But my first doggie love was a family member's cockapoo (also a rescue) so I find I have quite a soft spot for dogs with that look...that's actually how I fell in love with Bailey when I saw his picture on Petfinder...he just looked so much like the cockapoo I had adored as a kid!! 

2. Cocker Spaniel
3. Golden Retriever
4. Maltese 
5. Bichon Frise 
6. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
7. Newfoundland
8. Labrador Retrievers 
9. Shih Tzu 
10. Yorkshire Terrier
11. Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure I can come up with 10.

1. Maltese
2. American Cocker Spaniel
3. Yorkie
4. Toy Poodle
5. Chinese Crested


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

1. Maltese
2. Cocker Spaniel
3. Labrador
4. Grey Hound
5. Whippet
6. Standard Poodle
7. Boxer
8. Golden Retriever
9. Rhodesian Ridgeback
10. Weimaraner

(As you can see, before the maltese, I was partial to larger breeds).


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a very interesting topic! Looking at some of the choices, it makes me wonder what people are basing their list of favorites on...temperment, loyalty, longevity of the breed, health issues, small dogs, big dogs, long or short hair only, looks, personality. I would love to know what makes you love that particular breed. Have you had personal experience with them? Or just like the way they look?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, so here are mine:

1. Golden Retrivers - I have had 4 of them in my life and every one of them wants nothing more than to please you and be with you. They are smart, focused and big love bugs mine are "lap dogs" lol. I love their "eyebrows" and "smile" and they are just wonderful family dogs. The down side is they shed so much, hip issues and cancer. My first one had hip issue's and I spent thousands on surgeries and then he wound up dying from cancer when he was 2 years old!

2. Maltese - Sophie is my first Malt. and I adore her. She is so smart, sweet, fluffy and loyal. Her only down side right now is her hair. I hope as she gets older and tolerates brushing better it won't be much of an issue.

3. Cavalier King Charles - no experience with them but have heard they are the closest small dog to a golden retrievers personality. 

4. Yorkie - no personal experience but have many friends that adore theirs. and they are such cutie patootie's! 

5. Boxers - love their sweet, silly clown personalities. Probably wouldn't get one though because of their heart and cancer issues.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> This is a very interesting topic! Looking at some of the choices, it makes me wonder what people are basing their list of favorites on...temperment, loyalty, longevity of the breed, health issues, small dogs, big dogs, long or short hair only, looks, personality. I would love to know what makes you love that particular breed. Have you had personal experience with them? Or just like the way they look?


 
My first choice is Maltese and i currently have 3 and to me they are the perfect dog for me at this time in my life even though they all look different and have different temperments.

My second choice Keeshond, i had one for 14 years until we had to get her put down due to cancer. She was the sweetest dog ever and still to this day i think about her constantly even though she's been gone for 6 years. I would love to get another, but i don't know if i will ever get another because of Shelby, she was the first dog i've ever had. 

My third choice is a Shih Tzu, i've never had one but i have a couple of friends that have them and i just love their temperment.

I also have a Cocker Spaniel, i love Chelsea with all my heart, but i would never get another Cocker. I don't know if it's the same with all Cocker's but she is extremely high strung and it just may be her breeding. She's a beautiful sweet and funny girl, it has taken a great deal of patience and training to get her to where she is today.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

As some here know, I was owned by an Aussie for 14 1/2 years. They really can do it all. Conformation, obedience, agility, flyball, dance, rally, herd anything from ducks to cows, SAR guard your house, anything.

And shed. They excel at that, but I didn't mind. I still am finding his hair.

I would have another, but my health won't let me.

Vulfie. 5 14 95. 9 11 09. RIP my baby boy


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh man are Aussie's ever smart! I have never had one, but their intelligence is amazing!!!

Someone else mentioned Shih Tzu's and when I got Sophie, I was deciding between a Shih Tzu, Cavalier King Charles, Yorkie and Maltese.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the long list of Maltese x9.
That's what I was sorta thinking.
Allthough the Yorkie taking #10 took me by surprise and made me laugh.

1) Maltese
2) Maltese
3) Maltese
4) Toy Poodle
5) Bichon Frise
6) Shih Tzu
7) Bolognese
8) Coton de Tulear
9) Chinese Crested
10) Miniature Poodle

I love small and easier on allergies!
Have cared for 4 Malts, one malt mix, and a toy poodle in childhood.
Hubby had Presa Canarios, big dogs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

1. Maltese
2. Yorkie
3. Cavalier 
4. Papillon
5. Shih Tzu
6. Havanese
7. Japanese chin
8. Coton de Tulear
9. Long coated Chi
10. Toy Poodle


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Maltese
Brussels Griffon
German Shepherd
Norwich Terrier
Cairn Terrier
Scottish Deerhound
Irish Wolfhound
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Yorkshire Terrier
Sloughi
Norwegian Elkhound
Weimaraner
Vizsla
Ok, I'll stop...

Generally, I'm attracted to a great temperament and/or a well-built/athletic body and suitability as an outdoorsy companion (I enjoy the company on long nature hikes, cross country skiing, etc.). I like intelligent dogs, but not so much the ones that need constant stimulation or else they're wreck your house! 

Maltese are so special though that they're almost like their own species. :wub:

And although I'm not much of a cat person in comparison, I am really fascinated with the Siberian Cat and Singapura... partially for their beauty and hardiness but mainly for their great (dog-like!) temperaments.

Siberian: Welcome to Siberlynx Siberians! 
Singapura & Siberian breeder's photos: Siberkatz - *
So cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

maltese 
yorkie
lhasa apso
husky
lab
german shepherd
shitzu 
dalmation
pom
bichon frise


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

1. Maltese of course.
2. Bichon Frise. Adored my Sophie.
3. Toy poodle. Adored my Wendy (although she was a mix)
4. Irish Setter. Beautiful dog but the one I had was a bit crazy.... but loving.
5. Colllie. always wanted one but would never have one due to the size and hair.
6. Sheltie, also wouldn't like the hair. Not as stable as the Collie either.
7. Cocker. (allergic to)
8. Coton de tulear.
9. Yorkie. 
10. Newfoundland (lol why not, is an easy guess.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Maltese: We've always had them. We got our 1st before I was even born!
2. Shih-Tzu: Some childhood friends had one, she was so sweet.
3. Havanese: I met one once. He was very nice and had the softest coat.
4. Vizla: They are so regal and very beautiful dogs
5. Labrador: Classic dog, they seem so loyal. I'd love a black lab one day
6. Bull Terrier: Built like a little tank, and so adorable. 
7. Rhodesian Ridgeback: I've always been fascinated by these dogs. 
8. Red Merle Aussie: Red Merle is one of my most favorite colors on an Aussie
9. Doberman: I'd never really own one, but they are so neat, especially with natural ears
10. Pug: So cute, but so many issues.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Maltese
Bulldog
BullMastiff


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

1.Maltese
2.Maltese
3.Maltese
4.Maltese
5.Maltese
6.Maltese
7.Maltese
8.Maltese
9.Maltese
10.Sheltie

Yes, I am at the begining of my Maltese collection. I say within 10 years I should have the other 8 or 9 malts living in my house!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a fun thread. Not sure if I can come up with 10. I will try for 5.

Maltese
Bichon Frise
Shih Tzu 
Bernese Mountain Dog :wub: Grew up with one....my all time favorite large breed!
Havanese
Miniature Poodle
Yorkie
German Shepherd, grew up with shepherds, too. 
Newfoundland
Golden
I did it! 10 breeds! :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

1. Maltese
2. Havanese
3. Coton de Tulear
4. Chinese Crested
5. Shih Tzu
6. Newfoundland 
7. Red toy poodle
8. Yorkie
9. Boston Terrier
10. Tie between Lab and Golden


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I chime in to say that I find it hilarious that so many of us have Newfoundlands listed on our top 10 list??? :HistericalSmiley:hahaha! They are at the complete opposite end of the spectrum from Maltese in pretty much every aspect....but I LOVE them and would love to own one someday!! :wub: They are enormous, have tons of hair, and drool all the time...but they are GORGEOUS and have such amazing, mellow personalities! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't do 10, but I probably won't ever have anything but Maltese.

1. Maltese
2. Pap
3. Toy Fox Terrier
4. Havanese
5. Coton de Tulear
6. Longhaired Chi
7. Sheltie

Any except Maltese could switch places.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Can I chime in to say that I find it hilarious that so many of us have Newfoundlands listed on our top 10 list??? :HistericalSmiley:hahaha! They are at the complete opposite end of the spectrum from Maltese in pretty much every aspect....but I LOVE them and would love to own one someday!! :wub: They are enormous, have tons of hair, and drool all the time...but they are GORGEOUS and have such amazing, mellow personalities! :wub:


I just love them! They are gentle giants and I was totally cuddling with a few at the Meet the Breeds in NYC recently! I just love them.:wub:


----------

